# Mylar bit



## Lloydyne (Aug 1, 2013)

I have been using my trainers bit and I need to buy my own. Where is a good place to get a mylar bit? ( half cheek mini) I can find Mylars but not minis


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 1, 2013)

It is Myler... Star Lake has them and if you CALL IN your order, Cathy can help you decide which one will be best for your horse. Please get the real Myler bits and not the cheap knock-offs! I have 2 - a mullen mouth and one of the snaffles, both recommended for starters. Horses love both of them. They cost about $150 each but well worth the investment.


----------



## Lloydyne (Aug 1, 2013)

targetsmom...no wonder I can't find them...I'm spelling it wrong, lol...... the one he is using now has an extra piece in the middle...."french something" I guess if I call they would suggest what would be the closest. I want to buy a bit that will last or that can at least be sold if he is picky. Thank you


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 1, 2013)

I got mine from Estate Horse Supply. It is EPB-B4mini-5/16" ss/copper. It is a 3 1/2" for my 32-34" horses.

The Myler folks told me this is an excellent, gentle bit. It has a low port.

It does not have a place for an overcheck. If you use an overcheck with it, you may have to use an overcheck bit, or get creative about where to attach the overcheck.

I also have bits from Mini Express. French link with ss/copper. I've been very pleased with those and they run about $35.

Two of my horses prefer the Myler. One prefers the french link. The Mini Express bits need to be replaced after a few years, but the Myler will last a lifetime.

This is my two cents.


----------



## wildoak (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been a Myler fan for a long time and have found most horses are happy with them. I have basically the same mouthpiece on my driving bits that I used on my shanked riding bit.

Jan


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Aug 3, 2013)

Star Lake no longer carries them. Go to Estate Horse Supply.



targetsmom said:


> It is Myler... Star Lake has them and if you CALL IN your order, Cathy can help you decide which one will be best for your horse. Please get the real Myler bits and not the cheap knock-offs! I have 2 - a mullen mouth and one of the snaffles, both recommended for starters. Horses love both of them. They cost about $150 each but well worth the investment.


----------



## Lloydyne (Aug 4, 2013)

My guy is using a french link right now...does Myler have anything similar?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 4, 2013)

Lloydyne said:


> My guy is using a french link right now...does Myler have anything similar?


The low port bit I mentioned above is the closest thing, I think. I had a discussion with the Myler company about that issue. Very nice bit. The only reason one of mine prefers the Mini Express french link is, I think, the weight. The Myler is heavier. The Myler bit is a beautiful piece of tack.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 4, 2013)

I have quite the collection of bits. My Mylers are the comfort snaffle. I also used a comfort snaffle when I had my fjord. Another great source for bits is Iowa Valley Carriage. Sandee is awesome and takes great pride in the quality of her mini bits. I think I have 4 or 5 bits from her.

Angie


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 5, 2013)

My pony loves his comfort snaffle.


----------

